# Snowbear Installation Help Requested



## rgoble (Jan 24, 2005)

Purchased a snowbear "Altitude" plow (full size metal blade). After assembling it this weekend. Have not been able to get it to slide into the cross member completely. Seems to be going in at an angle, only sliding on 2-3 inches, and I am unable to install the hitch pins because it is not far enough back on the cross member. I have adjusted the height on the plow (using cart). But it seems that Winch Frame is not level. I loosed the winch frame up, but didn't seem to help. 
Any ideas or tricks from the Snowbear owners? 
Thanks in advance to any suggestions.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I find lubricating the mount and/or the plow mount with (a lot of) grease helps out a lot. Also..grab the winch and move it up and down while sliding the plow on the mount. That will help get it lined up. Once it is lined up..push firmly on the plow to get it seated on the mount. Undo the pin from the rack and slide it into the mount. It should go smoothly. 

Also...put some (dieletric) grease or something in the wiring connectors to ensure they don't freeze together (not fun)

Also I found that putting a zip tie around the triangle spacer and the top arm on the cart will keep it from flopping around (unless they re-designed the cart)

Paul


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Make sure no water has got in the plow recepticals.....had this happen to me.
Couldn't figure why the plow would not slide on....only to find I had ice in the bottom of the cups.


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

5 bl hammer work on my snowbear


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Here is the zip tie mod that I did to the snowbear cart. Keeps it from flopping around. Heck..I don't even have the lower bolt on the triangle thingie secured..lol..










I am so lazy..the black ziptie was my first attempt..the clear one works better..so ignore the black ziptie, it serves no purpose 

Paul


----------



## rgoble (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice, I will take another run at it.
I did call snowbear, and they said the would send out some new winch frames (without much discussion, which to me indicates it happens often). Sent them some digital pics last night for them to confirm that would help.

Didn't have grease handy, so used some WD-40, but will definitely try that.
Great idea on the zip tie, the cart kept slipping, which was irritating.


----------

